# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ προσωπικότητας mmpi - 2 αποτελέσματα..

## johnwick

Καλησπέρα,

πρόσφατα έκανα το τεστ προσωπικότητας mmpi - 2, το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο free και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το ελληνικό, απλά είναι στα αγγλικά , ο αλγόριθμος για τα αποτελέσματα είναι ο ίδιος ο υπολογισμός.
από την δεύτερη σελίδα ξεκινάει, απλά έκανα το short form(γιατί δεν έχω υπομονή για αυτά τα πράγματα...) 

ΥΓ: Να φανταστείτε ο ψυχολόγος μου, μου πρότεινε να το κάνω με 200 ευρώ + και από ότι παρατήρισα από τις ερωτήσεις και μόνο, δε πρέπει να είναι και τόσο αξιόπιστο, γιατί που ξέρει ο άλλος τι θα απαντήσεις, μπορεί να μη θυμάσαι κιόλας και να κάνεις λάθος κτλπ....

τέσπα μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ως προς τα αποτελέσματα που έβγαλε;

https://smallpdf.com/result#r=e61658...share-document

----------


## ioannis2

share your document - compress και converter PDF βγάζει...δεν είδα πουθενά τεστ!

----------


## johnwick

.......................................

----------


## johnwick

.......................................

----------


## johnwick

................................................

----------


## Ronsmith

Thanks for sharing this thread if you don't mind I tell Mp3 converter I have used this converter it's amazing and free.

----------


## user

τα Mmpi είναι τα λεγόμενα ψυχομετρικά τεστ; αν ναι, να ξέρεις ότι τα κάνουν ψυχολόγοι και πως ό,τι και να σου έβγαλε το ίντερνετ, μην το πάρεις στα σοβαρά. είναι για επαγγελματίες ας πούμε. αν πάλι είναι κοινά τεστ προσωπικότητας όπως εννεάγραμμα και τέτοια σου προτίνω να το βρεις σε κάποια άλλη ιστοσελίδα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει.

----------

